# Corrupted SD card on android phone



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

Thousands of photos, documents, passwords.... It's all gone! All of a sudden, my phone (Moto G7) is telling me that my SD card is corrupted. Unfortunately, didn't have any backup. Tried at least 10 different metods on my PC, all in vain. The card doesn't even shows in drives and I'm not able to run a command prompt or to assign a letter in order to run win. repair. Any ideas, beside those on google? Tips, tricks, anything? I would be really grateful. Thanks in advance. ✌


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

zvone said:


> Thousands of photos, documents, passwords.... It's all gone! All of a sudden, my phone (Moto G7) is telling me that my SD card is corrupted. Unfortunately, didn't have any backup. Tried at least 10 different metods on my PC, all in vain. The card doesn't even shows in drives and I'm not able to run a command prompt or to assign a letter in order to run win. repair. Any ideas, beside those on google? Tips, tricks, anything? I would be really grateful. Thanks in advance. ✌


So, there is no way to save your data from the corrupted SD card? 😢


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

It may not work if the card isn’t shown but try Macrium Reflect to backup the files on the SD card, if it doesn’t show the drive then then next step would be to create their boot media & then boot the pc into this with the SD card connected & see if the card shows when not within Windows.


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

Thanks a lot. I will try that. ✌


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Good luck.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Also, let me know if it works.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Perhaps you've discovered why we preach... backup, backup, backup!


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Good luck.





plodr said:


> Perhaps you've discovered why we preach... backup, backup, backup!


😥😥😥😥😥


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

I was trying to fix my corrupted SD card but can't do anything with my Win.10 check disc. It is not able to perform a scan on a RAW format. I've got plenty of photos and other data on this card and don't want to lose them. Is there any way to recover my data, before reformatting a card? All suggestions are welcome (free, if possible). Thank's.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Building off of Virginia's suggestion you could try a Linux distribution. I'd run Puppy Linux as a "Live CD" on a computer and see if it can "see" the SD card. If it works then perhaps a data recovery program can recover some stuff. If you are already a Linux user go ahead and use whichever version you want.

"Live CD" means you do not install (so you don't mess with anything already on your computer); just boot from the CD, DVD or USB flash drive you created from the download.

I have little hope (but greater than zero) for this, but am suggesting it since you are desperate. The next step is to try a for-pay service.


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

TerryNet said:


> Building off of Virginia's suggestion you could try a Linux distribution. I'd run Puppy Linux as a "Live CD" on a computer and see if it can "see" the SD card. If it works then perhaps a data recovery program can recover some stuff. If you are already a Linux user go ahead and use whichever version you want.
> 
> "Live CD" means you do not install (so you don't mess with anything already on your computer); just boot from the CD, DVD or USB flash drive you created from the download.
> 
> I have little hope (but greater than zero) for this, but am suggesting it since you are desperate. The next step is to try a for-pay service.


Thank's mate. ✌


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

I'll mark this post "solved", although I couldn't recover anything from my SD card. Tried 7-8 recommended methods and nothing worked.


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

Thanks mate. I realised that and the card is gone. Thanks for the help. ✌


----------

